# Ranges



## johndamelio39 (27 Mar 2012)

Not sure if I am violating any terms/conditions or laws by requesting this, so mod feel free to delete if I am overstepping any lines.

I am not sure if it exists, but I am looking for the pam on how ranges are to be conducted.
If anyone can help me out that would be awesome, either post a link, or send me a pm and you can send it privately email.

Again, I am not even sure if there is a pam for ranges, I am just assuming there is.

Cheers


----------



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2012)

Not certain about your question.

There are Range Standing Orders for each physical range.

There are training levels for different weapons, indicating the sequence of firing required to maintain proficiency with weapons systems.


The first group are available from the base where the range is located, and, more often than not, on the bases' DWAN site.

The second group are available with the weapons manuals.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (27 Mar 2012)

The bible is B-GL-381-001/TS-001 Training Safety.

Chapter 3 covers convenetional ranges.


----------



## johndamelio39 (30 Mar 2012)

does anybody have a pdf or a link fo B-GL-381-001/TS-001?


----------



## dangerboy (30 Mar 2012)

Here is the DWAN link: http://lfdts.kingston.mil.ca/DAD/ael/pubs/B-GL-381-001-TS-000(CH9).pdf.  It is a 20 mb file.


----------



## Ayrsayle (31 Mar 2012)

I didn't have access to the bible, pdf or hard copy, until part way through my BMOQ-L course (CAP).  I have copies, but am honestly unsure if they are meant for public sharing. I'll check with someone in the know and get back to you.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (31 Mar 2012)

Your unit should be able to provide you a copy, especially if you are running a range in the near future!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2012)

And should be included in any range box in addition to the relavent pams for the weapon systems used.....


----------



## jeffb (31 Mar 2012)

Also, check out B-GL-382-001/FP-001 CANADIAN FORCES OPERATIONAL SHOOTING PROGRAM. It details what all the standards are for PWT's and RP's for C7, C9, 9mm and the other usual suspects.


----------

